# What?



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

OK, I put out a humming bird feeder for the first time this year. We made our own "nectar", following the instructions on the Audubon Society page. In addition to the water/sugar mixture we added some Grenadine, without artificial dyes in it. Just about 2 ounces. 

The feeder sat for days, never seen anything around it. Next to the feeder we have a fuchsia plant. We have, in the past, seen hummingbirds use them.

Today, I went out to bring in the feeder, to change the "nectar", and it was bone dry. I have yet to see a humming bird. Do they feed at night at all? Do that feed that much to empty a feeder in lest than a day? Does anything else get into those feeders?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes when its hot they drip drip drip .


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I will watch to see if that is what is going on. I filled it with water in the house, not leaking there.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

**** with a straw


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

DecoySlayer said:


> I will watch to see if that is what is going on. I filled it with water in the house, not leaking there.


Some types of feeders build up little pressure in them on sunny days and will leak .


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I will watch it.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have yet to see a humming bird. Do they feed at night at all?


With this *hot* weather, I mostly see them very early in the morning and then before dark.












DecoySlayer said:


> Do that feed that much to empty a feeder in lest than a day?


There would have to be a lot of them to do that!












Scout 2 said:


> **** with a straw


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think ***** can reach it and I have not seen a lot of ***** around here.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

That's the same feeder i have they do not drip .


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

It seems I read bats will hit them at night, Ive had the same thing happen but never seen it happen.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I had a deer lick mine took her about 15 minutes She just razed it up off center and it pretty much drained it. Finished off her meal by doing the same thing thissle feeder


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We have deer around here, I just have never seen one in my yard.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

twowack said:


> It seems I read bats will hit them at night, Ive had the same thing happen but never seen it happen.


It does happen.
Not my pic


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

A little less water and a lot more Grenadine please.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

jeffm said:


> It does happen.
> Not my pic


That's an awesome pic! I have a lot of bats around here and all I get are hummers....


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Scout 2 said:


> **** with a straw


That would be Mad Dog and not grenadine...

I like the bat picture! Animals of all types know sugar is energy and hopefully the bat was washing down a belly full of skeeters. They're kind of bad this year!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't believe we have any nectar drinking bats in MI.
There are 9 species of bats that can be found in Michigan. All of the Michigan bats are called micro-bats and use echolocation to search for food. *All Michigan bats feed exclusively on insects.*

https://www.crittercatchersinc.com/critters/bats/MI_bat_species.html


----------

